# 1957 FleetWing



## PJ311foo (Jun 6, 2010)

I hope Im in the right category to show pictures?
I have found what I believe to be a 1957. The hub on the rear is marked "57" along with "Made in Germany" The only other identification mark I have seen is a Serial number underneath. I am trying to gather some more info on the bike. It is in surprising great shape although it is missing the rear fender. I believe the tires to be original, too. They are marked "Made in Hamburg, Germany" Interesting bike and I got it for.....FREE

I am taking it completely apart tomorrow to clean it and nothing else. Here are the pics. If you have any info on the bike, I would love to be intrigued!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 7, 2010)

I believe you're on the right track, 57 may be likely or slightly later. Technically this is considered a 'middleweight' bike. I think Fleet Wing was a brand sold at a certain store, because most older ones were made in the USA by Cleveland Welding. At some point they started importing bikes to put the FW name on. It may have coincided with a 1956 factory strike, because Sears for one had to outsource to German co. Stelber for bikes as well as Chain Bike Co. and Monark that year.


----------



## PJ311foo (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you for the info! I took the bike for nearly and hour ride yesterday. It held up well and I would ride it anywhere. It is now torn apart getting a good cleaning and 2 new tires put on. The chrome is polishing up quite nicely. I can post some more pics after its put together. This forum has been good to me so far. A lot a great people and info here!


----------



## PJ311foo (Jun 18, 2010)

Here is the bike after a complete tear down clean, new tires and tubes, light and newer older seat. I ride it everyday and it is the quietest bike I own. I still would like more info if anyone has anything to add. thanks!


----------



## TeamCF (Jun 18, 2010)

That cleaned up real nice. 
Track down a rear fender and you'll have a really nice 'round town machine. 
Great score. And great job cleaning it up.


----------



## PJ311foo (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

